# Dupont ink supplier UK/Europe ?



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone know and recommend a UK, European Dupont DTG ink supplier.

Its become too costly to import it, I have seen Resolute inks but as I have a fair amount of Dupont based white left, I would rather stick to that for now ...


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

SaintsDesigns said:


> Does anyone know and recommend a UK, European Dupont DTG ink supplier.
> 
> Its become too costly to import it, I have seen Resolute inks but as I have a fair amount of Dupont based white left, I would rather stick to that for now ...


For some reason I thought resolute ink was NOT Dupont but just found this on their site ?

Camtex DuPont Ink - resoluteink.co.uk ???

has anyone used this ?


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

SaintsDesigns said:


> For some reason I thought resolute ink was NOT Dupont but just found this on their site ?
> 
> Camtex DuPont Ink - resoluteink.co.uk ???
> 
> has anyone used this ?


If I buy this ink how do I go about using bags can I just syringe it into the Bequette bags I already have ??? I have no idea whats involved with degassing etc ? :/


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

SaintsDesigns said:


> For some reason I thought resolute ink was NOT Dupont but just found this on their site ?
> 
> Camtex DuPont Ink - resoluteink.co.uk ???
> 
> has anyone used this ?


Read the description for the WHITE ink, - "_Chameleon White Ink is much less prone to settling compared to other ink brands_" - it seems to suggest it's been changed in someway so as not to clog the the printhead.

I'd like clarification on this, as it stands, I don't believe the white is the same as the DuPont Artisri ink I buy from AA.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

SaintsDesigns said:


> If I buy this ink how do I go about using bags can I just syringe it into the Bequette bags I already have ???


Yes, use a syringe to fill the bags and then withdraw any air.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Typically when a white ink is marketed as "being less proned to settling", it means that there is less TiO2 in the ink. This usually means that the white ink is not as bright as the Dupont white ink. I like to compare it to a teeter totter. One one side, you have a bright white ink... and on the other side is a low settling ink. The current chemistry does not lend it to having both a bright white ink and low settling. So you have to choose which one works best for your organization. In some cases, the less settling ink is white enough for the customer base being sold to. In other cases, it is not and is definitely noticeable when compared side-by-side with the Dupont ink.

Hope this info helps.

Mark


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Im ordering some CMYK this week at some point but still have 3 bags of white Belquette ...

I will run a T-print with my belquette and when Im fully over to theirs inc the white I will print next to it on the same shirt ... May be a while though before I use up all my current white lol


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used the inks from Resolute ink and I can confirm that they do indeed sell the DuPont inks, this is the Camtex range. I used the Camtex ink in my k3 and it is exactly the same as DuPont Artisti (p5000? If I remember correctly)

There is no difference in brightness as it is exactly the same ink as DuPont. I have used it and I highly recommend it. They are also the cheapest in the UK so it is a "win win" situation.

Buy with confidence


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Read the description for the WHITE ink, - "_Chameleon White Ink is much less prone to settling compared to other ink brands_" - it seems to suggest it's been changed in someway so as not to clog the the printhead.
> 
> I'd like clarification on this, as it stands, I don't believe the white is the same as the DuPont Artisri ink I buy from AA.


Chameleon ink were selling both Resolute Ink and DuPont Ink re labelled. The description is referring to the Resolute Ink.

The DuPont Ink Resolute sells comes directly from the factory in bulk fresh every week. The website will change very soon to a new one making it clearer. Any of our customers who use the DuPont we sell will confirm this fact.
We will continue to sell both brands of ink in the future.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

That's good to hear Colin.

I hope you could see where the confusion came in.

Steve - glad you got yourself sorted


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Just got a bottle of their white ink in now so will see how it goes


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

sawdust said:


> Just got a bottle of their white ink in now so will see how it goes


Hi Alan,
We supplied that ink on the 14th September. If you are only just using it make sure it is turned for at least ten minutes head to toe and then allowed to settle for a further 20 minutes before using.

I am sure you already know this


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

sawdust said:


> Just got a bottle of their white ink in now so will see how it goes


will order mine as soon as I get a minute


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

no problem Colin have had it in for a couple of weeks now


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> That's good to hear Colin.
> 
> I hope you could see where the confusion came in.
> 
> Steve - glad you got yourself sorted


Hi John,

Are you using bagged ink or refills in your carts ?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

A bit of both Colin 

I have carts with bags in and I usually syringe it in from bulk bottles. Had no problems at all.

John


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> A bit of both Colin
> 
> I have carts with bags in and I usually syringe it in from bulk bottles. Had no problems at all.
> 
> John


Ok give me a shout when you are ready.

Regards

Colin


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> A bit of both Colin
> 
> I have carts with bags in and I usually syringe it in from bulk bottles. Had no problems at all.
> 
> John


Pm sent John, some info fo you.


----------

